# Octane Booster Question



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

What brand is a good choice for Boosting Octane? I am running a stock '66 GTO with 389 and have heard at this forum using an octane booster is a good idea. Looking forward to hearing all input and knowing if one is better than another. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

No Octane boosters, if you want more octane just buy some racing fuel.

Unleaded Race/Racing Fuel at the Pump in California

76 stations usually have racing fuel, depends on the area and demand for it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maximum 104 seems to work good. More octane than the standard 104.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with TEL130, but it is specified for track use only due to the lead content.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Zrocket said:


> No Octane boosters, if you want more octane just buy some racing fuel.
> 
> Unleaded Race/Racing Fuel at the Pump in California
> 
> 76 stations usually have racing fuel, depends on the area and demand for it.



*I agree and besides it takes way more than that bottle to bost you octane much.*


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

If you do want to use a booster, go with either Torco's Accelorator or Amsoil's Octane booster - both are made up of toulene, benziene, and ether's - all of the good stuff that race gas is made of - don't use anything with alcohol, ethanol, or lead type additives - if in doubt, try to pull the MSDS sheet to see what is in it - if it is unclear, don't use it - I've had real good luck with the Torco myself - I also prefer race gas, but the gas that I like the best (ether oxygenated unleaded) is getting almost impossible to get in my area that I started using the Torco - it has performed very well!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Airports or some boatyards sell 100LL great stuff for your GTO


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

The only problem with Avgas is that it is leaded - you see more performance from the unleaded oxygenated fuels and/or additives, your engine will burn cleaner, and you will be legal!!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

yammiman said:


> The only problem with Avgas is that it is leaded - you see more performance from the unleaded oxygenated fuels and/or additives, your engine will burn cleaner, and you will be legal!!


*Legal LOL I'd bet 40-60% of the form member won't pass smog.

In fact.... 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/can-you-pass-smog-emissions-right-now-yes-no-24794/*


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

Dude - the LOL is that poll!! - looks like one person answered it!! - I hope he doesn't make up 40-60% of this forum!!! - or was that one person you?? - that is even funnier!!! :rofl:


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Max Lead 2000*

Anyone ever use MaxLead 2000. They claim there product is TEL and can boost 92 octane to 98-99--higher even with more product.


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

Octane is nother more than a fuels resistance to detonation - the higher the compression, the more resistance you need so the piston can get closer to TDC before the fuel explodes - there are two basic ways to accomplish this - add metals, lead, manganese, ferrocene, etc. (leaded fuels) or add hydrocarbons, toulene, benzine, ether, alcohols, etc. (unleaded fuel) - metal additives resist detonation AND NOTHING MORE - they are metals, they do not burn or create power or extend the lifespan of the fuel - they pass out the exhaust after combustion and that is why they are no longer used in highway vehicles - hydrocarbon additives do alot more - they resist detonation, they create power, and they extend the shelf life of fuel - unleaded race fuel is high in toulene, benzine, and ethers (I stay away from ALL alcohols) - when was the last time you had five gallons of race fuel go bad? - the higher hydrocarbon content is why they don't - when people say that high octane fuel only slows a motor down, it depends on the fuel - dynos have shown that on a 10.5:1 motor that is designed to run on pump gas, the highest horsepower reached was with unleaded race fuel at about 103 octane - the only fuel additive that I am aware of (and I've researched them all) that is pure hydrocarbons, is the Torco Acceleator - it is made up of toulene, benzine, and ethers - metal additives are usually combined with toulene, but I wouldn't use them unless I was running over 13:1 compression - before you use a fuel additive, do a MSDS on it so you know what is in it - stay away from anything that contains alcohol or ethanol - remember, there is absolutely nothing that will stop the phase separation process of alcohol/ethanol - you can slow it way down by raising the hydrocarbon content, but you will never stop it - I could write two pages on this topic and back up everything I've said with websites, but that is my 2 cents for now!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I use 104+ Maximum octane boost. I went to their website, but found nothing on what the boost contains. It does say that it doesn't contain alcohol or MMT. Here's the link for FAQ on the product. The only area that I found that talked about ingredients. How does a guy find out exactly whats in it?

Don't worry, the link works.
Deprecated Browser Error


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like the main ingrediant is 1,2,4-trimethylbenzene according to this article: Performance Fuel Additives - Import Tuner Magazine
- it is a hydrocarbon, but not a very high octane one - you would get as much or more results from straight toulene that you can buy at a paint store - the majority of octane boosters are usually toulene and lead or alcohol/ethanol and lead - 104+ does not have MSDS sheets available on their websites - I, personally would not use it for that reason alone - if they can not give me some sort of idea what is in it, I'm not putting it in my tank - quite frankly, most off the shelf octane boosters are over priced junk - alot of it boils down to what you are trying to accomplish - toulene is about the only thing you can buy in any kind of bulk - it is 114 octane - 1 gallon in a 10 gallon tank of 91 would give you 93 octane - if I want more octane than that, I would either use the Torco or just buy some ether oxygenated race fuel and blend it!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Using Torco, in a 20 gal tank, you would need 1qt for 95 octane, 2qts for 102 and 4qts for 105. That Torco isn't exactly cheap. $125 for 6qts and $250 for 5gals, which would be the cheapest way to go if a person was serious about using it. I see it's only available in a dozen states. I wonder if it's legal in all states, and, if the states that have it will ship to all 50. Oddly enough, you can get it in CA.......


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Use Amsoil boost, a lead additive also helps, Have a 67 El Camino with original untouch 327, (owned 40 years) and still runs strong.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

For my cars I use both 104 Octane Boost 104+ AND "GUNK" LEAD SUBSTITUTE. I put them in at every OTHER tank fill.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you can run a tankful without it then why put it in ever?


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

68greengoat - if you buy 5 gallons, that come out to about $.39 per ounce - do the math on the 104 you are buying - I bet it comes out to more than $.39 per ounce and you are not getting the same results - if you are running this in your 462, I wouldn't think you would need more than 95 octane with good results - the only way you would know for sure is either a trip to the track or some runs on a chassis dyno - BTW, you can buy toulene at Sherwin Williams for $40 for 5 gallons - you would notice a little more umph from the Torco though!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

yammiman said:


> 68greengoat - if you buy 5 gallons, that come out to about $.39 per ounce - do the math on the 104 you are buying - I bet it comes out to more than $.39 per ounce and you are not getting the same results - if you are running this in your 462, I wouldn't think you would need more than 95 octane with good results


Actually, after a $2 rebate I get with each bottle it comes out to .37/oz, close to the Torco. At the moment, I have low compression heads. When I swap them out down the road, then it may become an issue. Right now it runs fine...


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

yammiman said:


> Looks like the main ingrediant is 1,2,4-trimethylbenzene according to this article: Performance Fuel Additives - Import Tuner Magazine
> - it is a hydrocarbon, but not a very high octane one - you would get as much or more results from straight toulene that you can buy at a paint store - the majority of octane boosters are usually toulene and lead or alcohol/ethanol and lead - 104+ does not have MSDS sheets available on their websites - I, personally would not use it for that reason alone - if they can not give me some sort of idea what is in it, I'm not putting it in my tank - quite frankly, most off the shelf octane boosters are over priced junk - alot of it boils down to what you are trying to accomplish - toulene is about the only thing you can buy in any kind of bulk - it is 114 octane - 1 gallon in a 10 gallon tank of 91 would give you 93 octane - if I want more octane than that, I would either use the Torco or just buy some ether oxygenated race fuel and blend it!!



Yammiman,
I'm guessing from the above, that you've experimented with using straight toulene from a paint store. What type of observed results did you get out it? Were you able to develop a graduate scale for mxture ratios? The builder tested my 421 at 10:1, but when I did a compression check I'm getting 190-195 lbs per cylinder (#62 heads and RA exhaust). Still breaking the motor in, but it looks as though, despite 10:1 it could benefit from a little chemistry.
Mike


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

*demon e85 ready carb*

Im sure there is more that needs to be done to the rest of the system but I was looking at carbs on jegs website and demon sells an E85 ready carb isnt e85 like 100 octane anyone try this ???????


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

VettenGoat - I use to use toulene alot more years ago before so many race blend fuels and good octane boosts were available - I still keep 5 gallons of it around because it is cheaper and more effective than most of your off the shelf octane boosters - it is 114 octane and you can use this formula to blend it: (#oct x gals) + (#oct x gals) / total gals = oct - I've never mixed it much more than 5-10% - I have a 550hp BB Oldsmobile that runs 11's and I got better times at the track with blended unleaded oxygenated race fuel in that - toulene is good for freshening the fuel up and adding a couple of octane points - hope that helps!!


----------



## yammiman (Apr 19, 2009)

68gtohawk8369 - although E85 is in fact around 100 octane, it does not have the BTU's that toulene, benzine, and ethers have so you would not create the same power - also, with the high alcohol content, it would be prone to moisture absorbtion even worse than 10% ethanol - I would think that would be a problem for any carbureted engine - things to think about!!


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

I use Amsoil boost, but a little lead goes along way too


----------

